# Mr Ex-President



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok ok - I know we're not meant to get political. This is non-partisan.

My question is: If Mrs Clinton gets elected as the next President of the USA - what title does Mr Clinton go by?

Normally the wife of a President is The First lady

What would Mr C be known as?

(I live outside the US so I apologise in advance to anyone this may offend in any way, shape or form, not knowing the local customs. Just a question of curiousity).

I have heard some humorous replies to this...but would love to hear from others 

Cheers - DC


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Bill would be the first ladies' man, politically speaking

"I did not have sexual relations with Hillary Clinton"


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

ROFL! You said a mouthful there, Andy!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

He would probably get the title of First Gentleman. 

When my state had a woman governor, her husbandy had only one letter removed from the First Lady's office. He became the First Lad.

Phil


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Funny, I guess they should have thought more clearly before they adopted the 22nd amendment. That is........they probably had some idea that a woman may someday run for President of the United States but never figured that woman would be an Ex-President's wife let alone Bill Clinton's wife. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

If is was someone other than an ex-president I don't know what he would be called, but I believe that ex presidents retain their title until death so he would still be known as "Mr. President"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pete, I thought so too for the longest time. Then I heard a discussion (somewhere in TV land) that it's more of a custom than a "regulation". Same goes for "Senator", etc. 

It doesn't matter to me one way or the other. I'd heard the "First Laddie" line before. I think "First Gentleman" would be good.

The same thing happened when my (female) rabbi married. There's a term for the rabbi's wife, but none for a rabbi's husband- which is a fairly recent status. When asked how we might address her new husband, the rabbi replied, "Call him lucky."


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Cute. I like that Mezz  BTW - sending you pm regarding planning CA CT get together.

As far as HC goes, ahem, well, lets just say "uh...no." However, if it happened to occur that she does become president (whereafter Ron and I move to Australia, Spain, Greece.... oh heck, why not the Caymans.... ) I am still under the impression that BC would still be announced / referred to as President Clinton. Once a title, always a title -- that's what I have been taught. If I am wrong, please correct me.

So in public when announced together, it might sound like:

Please welcome President Hillary Clinton, and former President Bill Clinton.

Individually, they would be addressed as President Clinton.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a conundrum. So would they be referred to as "Mrs & Mr President"?
Or "The Presidents Clinton"?


or - in a lighter tone - would BC be known as "The First Toy Boy"?
(oh dear...ducking to avoid things being thrown at me  )


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

I think that would be a stretch:beer:


----------



## tempura (Nov 21, 2007)

This made me think.
Wouldn't her being president violate the limited terms of office requirement?
Husband/wife relationship is a kind of partnership in the eyes of the law, so maybe her being elected would mean that he would somehow become president for a third term??
I wonder who can answer this question, the supreme court maybe?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Tempura, her "term" as First Lady doesn't count, at least not as having held an elective office. She wasn't on the ballot and had no Constitutional position at the time. The two terms limit is for terms as President; therefore, her Senatorial terms also don't trigger a limit.

HRC wouldn't be the first female head of state. I wonder what titles was held by male spouses of female heads of state? I'm thinking of the husbands of Margaret Thatcher, Benazir Bhutto, Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf, Michelle Bachelet, etc.


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking at it strictly for purposes of etiquette, and excluding such complications as whether the husband had ever been president previously, I agree with phatch that a female president's husband would probably be referred to as the "First Gentleman". 

In the US the term "lady" refers to a woman's good breeding, ability to move "in society" and/or a generally genteel bearing -- as opposed to lady as a title-based form of address (e.g., in the UK, etc.). The equivalent for a male, in the US, would be gentleman.

Andy's first suggestion (first ladies' man) was definitely appropriate in this particular instance, though!:lol:


----------

